# GWTEventService kleine Anwendung



## Cou (25. Jun 2014)

Hi Ihr,
Ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Tagen mit dem Gwt Eventservice.
Das Google Release beinhaltet zwar eine demo Chat Anwendung, welche mir aber zu komplex ist.
Somit habe ich hier  eine simple Chatanwendung gefunden die ganz gut zeigt wie der EventService funktioniert.( 6 Klassen)
Ich habe die Klassen sowie die jar. soweit auch intigriert. 
Leider gibt es noch ein Problem das ich einfach nicht behoben bekomme.
Das Chatpanel samt TextArea und Textbox wird dargestellt, womit ich auch zufrieden bin.
Eclipse schmeißt erstmal keinerlei Fehler.
Innerhalb der HelloWorld.java schmeißt aber die Methode 

```
getHandler().sendMessage(message, new AsyncCallback() {

						public void onFailure(final Throwable caught) {
						System.out.println("FEHLER");
						}

						public void onSuccess(final Object result) {
							System.out.println("Erfolgt");
						}
```
nach Eingabe in der Textbox einen Fehler.Das habe ich mit den printlns festgestellt. Eine Nachricht kann somit nicht gesendet werden.

Innerhalb der Klasse HelloWorldServiceAsync befindet sich im Originalcode des Autors

```
public interface HelloWorldServiceAsync {

	public void sendMessage(String message, AsyncCallback<?> callback);

}
```
Meine aktuelle GWT/Java Version kommt allerdings nichtmehr mit dem <?> klar und möchte sie durch <Void> ersetzen

Kann hier die Ursache liegen ?
Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen 

lg
Flo


----------



## Cou (25. Jun 2014)

Hier mal der Fehler innerhalb der Console nach Absenden der Nachricht

```
14:29:28.151 [ERROR] [HelloWorld] Client-Error: Error on processing event!
com.google.gwt.user.client.rpc.StatusCodeException: 0  
    at com.google.gwt.user.client.rpc.impl.RequestCallbackAdapter.onResponseReceived(RequestCallbackAdapter.java:209)
    at com.google.gwt.http.client.Request.fireOnResponseReceived(Request.java:259)
    at com.google.gwt.http.client.RequestBuilder$1.onReadyStateChange(RequestBuilder.java:412)
    at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor48.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:606)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.MethodAdaptor.invoke(MethodAdaptor.java:103)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.MethodDispatch.invoke(MethodDispatch.java:71)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.OophmSessionHandler.invoke(OophmSessionHandler.java:172)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.reactToMessagesWhileWaitingForReturn(BrowserChannelServer.java:338)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.invokeJavascript(BrowserChannelServer.java:219)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpaceOOPHM.doInvoke(ModuleSpaceOOPHM.java:136)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpace.invokeNative(ModuleSpace.java:576)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpace.invokeNativeObject(ModuleSpace.java:284)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.JavaScriptHost.invokeNativeObject(JavaScriptHost.java:91)
    at com.google.gwt.core.client.impl.Impl.apply(Impl.java)
    at com.google.gwt.core.client.impl.Impl.entry0(Impl.java:347)
    at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor45.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:606)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.MethodAdaptor.invoke(MethodAdaptor.java:103)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.MethodDispatch.invoke(MethodDispatch.java:71)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.OophmSessionHandler.invoke(OophmSessionHandler.java:172)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.reactToMessages(BrowserChannelServer.java:293)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.processConnection(BrowserChannelServer.java:547)
    at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.run(BrowserChannelServer.java:364)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
```


----------

